# Tips for retrofitting pot lights with no attic access



## Dig Deeper (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi everyone!

My wife and I recently bought a townhouse (we are in British Columbia, Canada) and are looking to do some fixes here and there before moving in. The main thing is adding ceiling lights in the master bedroom; currently there is a only a switched receptacle in the corner meant for a lamp, no fixtures on the ceiling whatsoever.

My plan is to make that switched receptacle constant then use the existing switch to control the added lights.

Anyhow the room is on the main floor (different unit above us) and has no attic access so I plan to use these retrofit pot lights, I think they're IC type.

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/6-pack-4-in-gimbal-par20-white-recessed-kit/912798

My first question regarding load calculation;
12A (80%) X 120V = 1440W
50w\light X 6 lights = 300W
1440-300 = 1140W/120V = 9.5A

So if that existing switched receptacle circuit only has 9 devices or so on it then I can add in the 6 lights no problem?!

*Any tips and tricks you guys can give me to make my life easier (other than hiring an electrician), in terms of cutting drywall, laying out the lights, fishing wires, doing the job with minimal damage, or basically anything to keep in mind.*

I am an apprentice and will be doing this job mostly on my own as my boss is too busy and journeyman doesn't want to give up a day of his weekend (understandable). I rarely do retro fit on the job and if\when I do someone is there to go through what's expected or how they want it done.

Thanks for reading through my long winded post!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Those things are garbage. I use them occasionally but you have to know how to play with them to make them work.

Legally you can only have twelve "points"unless it's a calculated load so I would say you're exceeding the max with 50W fixtures. I wouldn't think twice about it if they were LED. Check this out:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f8/installing-lotus-lights-121937/

You're probably going to have to cut drywall if you're going perpendicular to the joists. Then follow your joist cavities to other lights. Don't even think of a flex bit unless you think your lucky enough not to drill through existing wire, ducting and plumber's pipe.


----------

